

Would $44/week be "fair compensation" for giving up Facebook for a week? - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/04/21/how-long-could-you-go-without-facebook/?mod=e2fb

======
ghshephard
For whatever reason I stopped using Facebook about three months ago. Rarely
login anymore. Don't use bother to start twitter for weeks at a time.
Travelling internationally, I've found Skype (IM and Voice) to be invaluable
to keep in touch with colleagues all over the world.

In order of priority, here are the resources that I would find the most
difficulty giving up:

    
    
       o Email
       o IM (skype/AIM)
       o HN
       o Daring Fireball
       o NYT
    

Interestingly enough, NYT has been doing an amazingly good job weaning me off
of being addicted to them by limiting me to 20 articles a month (Forcing me to
clear cookies whenever I hit that max/log into incognito mode in chrome).
Slowly, but surely, I find myself not using them as frequently as I used to.

